# New to Arabian Ranches - Gas supplier? Decent cleaning person P/T?



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi all.

Just rented in the Ranches. Can anyone recommend a number to call for bottled gas (cooker coming tomorrow!)

Also likely to ned someone to help us with housework.... Can anyone recommend a reasonable agency at all for the Ranches? (idea of cost would be good too). 

Many thanks!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

toneson said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just rented in the Ranches. Can anyone recommend a number to call for bottled gas (cooker coming tomorrow!)
> 
> ...


Housework?????? What's your Mrs do????


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

she's gonna be put to work lol!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

you can usually get someone else's maid to do 2 hours twice a week for around 25 aed / hour.
my neighbours maid is constantly banging on to get us to take her on.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

vantage said:


> you can usually get someone else's maid to do 2 hours twice a week for around 25 aed / hour.
> my neighbours maid is constantly banging on to get us to take her on.


By doing that, you would be breaking the law.

The police are starting to crack down on it recently


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

vantage said:


> you can usually get someone else's maid to do 2 hours twice a week for around 25 aed / hour.
> my neighbours maid is constantly banging on to get us to take her on.





Emaar Security Group apparently issued warning on crackdown that will be carried out by the immigration department (Emirates 24/7):

"Dubai Department of Immigration will be conducting random checks within the community and should they find persons working illegally in your home (e.g. housemaids, gardeners,drivers, etc.) you could face possible time in jail, and substantial fines from the Department of Immigration”


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Focus Maids | Dubai U.A.E.

I find them quite good and more reliable than other agencies. 30 aed/h with a minimum of 3 hours (or sometimes two if they already know you).


----------



## MrsBK (Oct 30, 2012)

*Any A.R insights?*

Hello Toneson and Missus ,

How are you all getting on at Arabian Ranches? 

I'm hoping you have some A.R insights or advice to share...

We're planning a move from Singapore to Dubai very soon. 

After three years here a transfer is on the cards, and the _hurry-up-and-wait-will-we-won't-we_ is now _hurry-hurry_...

I'm coming over next month to check out rentals. We're hoping to find accommodation at Palmera with a lawn, that will accommodate a well travelled well behaved Irish terrier, and a German and an Australian.

Do you or other Arabian Ranches residents have any advice. We're not wanting to be too close to pool or community areas or building - are any areas still under construction?

Thanks in advance.

Very excited to be leaving high density living here and longing for a patch of grass

Cheers












toneson said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just rented in the Ranches. Can anyone recommend a number to call for bottled gas (cooker coming tomorrow!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Ranches is essentially complete, but there are some new properties being built on the golf course.

Best bet is to head to the retail centre and make contact with Betterhomes and Househunters who are the two agents based in Ranches.

They can give you the latest on what properties are available and explain the various layouts.

Some useful links:

House types and some floorplans: Dubai Arabian Ranches Projects

Dubai Rent ? Property Rent in Dubai, Apartments, Villas & Condos Rental in Dubai with Better Homes

House Hunters Dubai- Real Estate,Properties, Freehold, Villa, Apartments in Dubai, UAE

Ranches Map:


----------



## MrsBK (Oct 30, 2012)

Dear Confiture,

Many thanks for your reply. We appreciate your help.
Cheers.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

For gas here is a big list of suppliers

Can't remember which I use (too lazy to get off my arse and check!), but I see Al Fahidi go by regularly.


----------

